# What Kind Of Rest Do You Use?



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

Just curious what rests other finger shooters are using. 

I'm currently using a Centerest Flipper on my Bou'. Tonight I was digging around in one of my tackle boxes from the 80's and found four Plunger Springy's, just as good as when they came out of the package. Always did like those rests for finger shooting, and I might just set one up...

On my recurves I use T-300's...


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Cavalier Super Flyte


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Golden Key Superstar.


----------



## Dadpays (Oct 11, 2006)

Golden Key Star Hunter.


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

Cavalier free Flyte.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

martin springy w/plunger...the discontinued one


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

NAP plunger rest is working well for me on my Constitution , on my Hoyts I use a Superstar


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

huntsome said:


> Cavalier free Flyte.


Like he said.:thumbs_up


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

I only shoot recurves.

I like the spigarelli wrap around on my Hoyt and Win&Win Risers, along with a cavalier master plunger.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Spigarelli Zero Tolerance.


----------



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

NAP Plunger rest here, but have almost every finger rest made in my box. I liked the Cavalier, but found it suseptable to brush and things. I have some Terry rests as well which are good with the Cavalier plungers. I found my plunger rests on ebay and bought 3.


----------



## Timbow2 (Feb 11, 2003)

Cavalier Freeflyte with Master Plunger. Tried all the other and this combo is the most versitile and accurate.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I loved the Golden Key Hunter Supreme but I guess Golden Key closed down. So now im using a Flipper. Who makes the Cavalier free Flyte? Do they have a website?


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

Using the whisker biscuit here but iam thinking
about going to something different.


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

BowHunter6666 said:


> I loved the Golden Key Hunter Supreme but I guess Golden Key closed down. So now im using a Flipper. Who makes the Cavalier free Flyte? Do they have a website?


Here we go Sir,
http://cavalier.safeshopper.com/26/cat26.htm?517
straight to the finger rests....
There's a few varieties, but as previously mentioned on other posts to do with rests, the standard Free flyte is all you need.

I used the Free flyte with the side blade for a while, found that ok but couldn't compensate for things, it was a little too stiff for the way I release.
Once I took this off and used the Master Loc plunger, as many use on this group, and as widely recommended, a whole new world of adjustment and refinement opened up.

Rich


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks huntsome appreciate it


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I looks to me that the arrow would fall off pretty easy for anyone that shoots these do you have that problem? Not looking to get one now pretty happy with my flipper but I may see one of these in the future.


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

BowHunter6666 said:


> I looks to me that the arrow would fall off pretty easy for anyone that shoots these do you have that problem? Not looking to get one now pretty happy with my flipper but I may see one of these in the future.


The actual 'wire' that the arrow sits upon has a slight bend at the end.
This slight bend holds my carbon 7595's beautifully to the plunger and doesn't protrude to the outer side of the shaft.
This is adjustable instantly to different arrow diameters via a little finger screw. 
I can even draw with an angle to the arrow side of the bow and have rarely had it fall off.
A reliable rest, simplicity itself and it works well for me.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## top5fingers (Oct 26, 2005)

I use a cavalier free flyte elite, with a beiter plunger on my target set up, has tons of adjustment for all arrows/center shot ect. For hunting its hard to beet the free flyte for easy use and coast.


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

On my target/paratice bow I use a Cavilier Free Flight. Hunting bow has a NAP Center Rest Flipper. The later is a bit tougher to tune, but once have done it, shoots well and is as simple to maintain as it gets and have never had any failures during the season.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

All 3 of my finger bows have NAP Plungerests on them.

I love these rests and I'm lucky enough to have 3 of the normal profile rests and 3 of the low profile versions as well.

I still think this is the best finger shooters rest ever made:darkbeer:


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

NAP 750 or GK Star Hunter
Carroll


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

T300


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Timbow2 said:


> Cavalier Free Flyte with Master Plunger.


Same here.


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

*rests*

The only rest you need and should buy is the BODOODLE PRO 500 it can be fully adjusted for side pressure.It is the best rest on the market for finger shooting.You will not have a problem with your arrow falling of at anytime.


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, was just durious what folks are using and what works for them...


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

Tiger Tuff Deluxe Star - If you're even thinking about a Star Hunter-type rest, it's the best there is: indexed adjustments for windage and elevation and 100% bullet proof.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

plungerest. Can't beat those things if you can find 'em.


----------



## Badgerjeff (Nov 15, 2006)

*Finger rest*

GK Star Hunter Prem. or Cav


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm currently trying the trapdoor...


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

Homemade sort of plunger rest


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I am using a Terry rest with a plunger.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Golden Key Premier with Homemade launcher for fingers. I have been shooting it for several years and never had a problem. Shot Springy before that but had to use Feathers.


----------



## JPL (Dec 7, 2007)

GK hunter supreme. When the trend started to releases and away from the finger shooter i bought 12 new I still have 7 new ones. As a composite mechanic i make a custom arm from a mix of fiberglass and kevlar.Better than plastic and the kevlar keeps it quite enough i dont need mole hide to keep it quite. I use a sta-put to hold my arrows . As a finger shooter if you find something you like you better get enough cause they wont have or make it for long.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

use the NAP 750, any one have any comment on these rests, I get good flight with it.


----------



## Ranger (Jan 26, 2003)

Terry rest and plunger.


----------

